# Chris king umbauen!



## 525Rainer (16. Mai 2010)

hallo,

an die chris king experten:

kann ich eine iso disk rear schnellspannnabe auf 12mm steckachse umbauen? was brauch ich dazu?

kann ich eine iso disk front schnellspannnabe auf 20mm steckachse umbauen? was brauch ich dazu?

kann ich eine classic rear nabe mit gebrochener achse dann mit der iso disk schnellspannachse ausstatten?

ich hab am bikefestival am cosmic sports stand genau die sachen gefragt aber es konnte mir keiner konkret auskunft geben.


----------



## ChrisKing (16. Mai 2010)

kann ich eine iso disk rear schnellspannnabe auf 12mm steckachse umbauen? was brauch ich dazu?

ja kannst du, achswechsel geht ohne das king tool, brauchst nur nen 5er inbus. 
achse siehe hier - brauchst u.U. noch das hier, falls du keine heavy duty achse, sondern die normale hast.
ach übrigens, das ganze wird an einem liteville mit x12 system nicht passen, weil das x12 142mm achsen braucht und king nur 135mm macht  in dem thread haben einige die 12er king achse bissl modifiziert.

kann ich eine iso disk front schnellspannnabe auf 20mm steckachse umbauen? was brauch ich dazu?

geht nich, höchstens 15mm steckachse 

kann ich eine classic rear nabe mit gebrochener achse dann mit der iso disk schnellspannachse ausstatten? 

ja, classic und iso disc achsen sind identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (17. Mai 2010)

Der King-Umbau ist aber eher in die Kategorie "abenteuerlich" einzuordnen. Ich würde an keinem Freerider oder Trialrad eine Achsverbreiterung ankleben. Sind ja immerhin über 3,5mm auf jeder Seite. Hierfür sollten passgenaue Hülsen selbstgedreht oder aber die 150er Heavy Duty Achse modifiziert werden.

@Rainer Willst Du Dir wohl einen X12 Hinterbau holen? Und was hast Du mit einer 20mm Steckachse vor? QR15 sollte doch reichen oder?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Mai 2010)

ah danke für eure antworten.
die vordere werd ich dann nicht auf 15mm umbauen weil das ja steifigkeitsmässig eh nix bringt und bevor ich für 80dollar eine achse kauf, nehm ich lieber gleich die ganze nabe.

ich frag mich ob man es erwarten kann das CK eine X12 achse rausbringt. versprochen ist es schon längst aber scheinbar orientiert sich CK da an den lieferzeiten von syntace.
bei den distanzhülsen würd ich mir keine sorge machen. die achse geht ja durch und ob das drumrum lose ist oder nicht ist glaub ich nicht so tragisch. ich bin mal ziemlich lang mit einer gebrochenen tune achse gefahren die vom schnellspanner geklemmt und in position gehalten wurde.
aber es nervt sich das drehn zu lassen, das rankleben oder lose zeug beim radwechsel und ganz billig für eine übergangslösung ist es ja auch nicht grad.

@ray.
mein nächstes rad wird ein Mk8 in M mit S X12 Streben und 120-150mm revelation mit steckachse sein. aber "Nicht ohne meine Tochter" Chris King Laufräder.


----------



## Ray (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hab auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine King umzurüsten, aber bevor es keine passende Achse gibt werde ich auf eine Hope Pro 2 umsteigen. Die ist sogar noch leichter.

@Rainer 140mm oder 160mm hinten?


----------



## 525Rainer (17. Mai 2010)

als besitzer mittlerweile 4 chris kings stellt sich die frage nach einer hope gar nicht. man hat schlichtweg kein geld mehr dafür. 

cool, ich hab heut die iso disk achse in meine classic gebaut deren achse gebrochen war. damit ist der weg frei für eine 12mm achse. muss man wirklich in usa bestellen? nicht bei cosmic? vor nachteile?

ich hab festgestellt das meine zwei iso disk zwei verschiedene systeme sind. die eine das alte, die neue hat dieses ufo mit der kleinen inbusschraube dran. sind die achsen dennoch austauschbar? ich wollt heut nicht alle zerlegen weil ich angst davor hatte.

@ray, ich werd wohl 120,140 und 160 testen. an der 120er reizt mich der lenkwinkel von 70 grad. da muss die 140er schon viel können dass ich darauf verzicht. im endeffekt wirds schwierig das es besser wird als mein jetziges. ich möcht mich nicht verschlechtern aber das neue ist stabiler und die steckachsen wärn im bikepark auch nicht verkehrt. mal sehn.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Mai 2010)

ufo mit inbusschraube klingt so nach heavy duty axle...


----------



## Ray (17. Mai 2010)

Hört isch wirklich nach heavy duty an. Die HEavy Duty ist eine ca 12mm breite Hohlachse die einem vorgaukelt, dass man da eine X-12-Achse durchstecken könnte. 

Mit Deinem Syntace Rahmen hast Du mich echt angefixt. Ich überlege gerade mir einen 301er (140) in S zu holen. Der wäre sogar vorrätig.


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Mai 2010)

Die Achse passt in beide deiner Naben - universal Disc (alt) und iso Disc (neu). Bei der Universal nur, wenn es die Kassetten Nabe is und nich die Single Speed Version.

Cosmic is doch der vertrieb oder? Da kann man ja wenn nur über einen Händler bestellen. Kannst du gern machen, wenn du viel Zeit und vor allem viel Geld hast  Vergleich mal die Preise für King teile in D und bei aspire...


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Mai 2010)

edit: dachte mit alt meinst du die universal Disc.. Aber eine hat wohl ne normale schnellspannachse und die andere mit dem "UFO" is dann wie von den andern schon gesagt eine mit heavy Duty Achse. Die 12er Achse passt für beide. Dieses UFO Ding brauchst du auf jeden Fall, siehe meinen ersten post


----------



## Ruhrpotler (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
hast du die Schnellspannachse noch?
Gruß Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (17. Dezember 2013)

meanwile,in the year 2010.....


----------

